# Workflow and performance tips (looking for help!)



## Bernard Duc (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello,

Tomorrow I am giving a presentation to film scoring students about workflow and performance tips and software solutions. I will focus quite a bit on Kontakt and Vienna Ensemble Pro as well as Lemur and TouchOSC templates. Here is the list of things I plan to talk about, but I am sure I am missing quite a few ones. I know there are also different premade solutions you can buy, particularly for articulation switching, but I only know the Reaper related ones. What are the best for Logic, Cubase and DP?

Could you please have a look at the list of topics and tell me if you think I missed something important... or even something not that important?

GENERAL:
- The power of templates.
- Advantage and disadvantages of working with templates.
- Priority of computer specs for VI work.
- Routing and stems creation.

- KONTAKT:
- Preload buffering optimization and SSDs
- Purge function
- Quickload
- Database organization
- Expert panel
- Output templates

VEP:
- General overview and advantages (project loading time, project file size, resources - optimization)
- Template building and organisation
- Disabling instruments
- Advantages and disadvantages of having instruments in VEP
- What to put in the template
- Slave computer or not

CONTROLLERS AND ARTICULATION SWITCHING
- Lemur and TouchOSC (any other?)
- Automatic update of available articulations
- Premade templates (need your help!)

OTHER:
- Other workflow improvement software (Need your help again! I heard about Metagrid and Keyboard maestro, but being a Reaper user I don't really have a need for those. What do you use them for, and what are the options available?)
- NotePerformer 3
- Creating a work space that helps your workflow and doesn't destroy your back
- One vs several monitors

Thank you!


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 6, 2018)

One thing that has become so important to me over the years is sample/patch organization. Sure, when you've been at it for 5-7 years you probably have a handle on where all your sounds are, but once you start hitting 20 - you come to realize just how important it is to be able to find what you want in all the samples you've bought and made. In LPX and Cubase you can create patches that you can organize. It is a long-term thing to figure out and is rarely talked about in schools. Throw loops and .wav files in the conversation, and things can really get out of control!


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 6, 2018)

A big workflow improvement for me came in the form of the Video Slave software. Not having to reload the video in every single cue (especially when provided with new cuts) was HUGE and cut down on the time it took for me to do conforms etc


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 6, 2018)

To me, it sounds like you have a really great list of things to talk about.  I’m sure there’s always more very specific things you can add, but it seems like you have all the essentials down (and more!). Possibly the only thing I feel you could add is setting up an Ethernet network when you discuss slaves. 

Good luck with your presentation!


----------



## Bernard Duc (Nov 6, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> A big workflow improvement for me came in the form of the Video Slave software. Not having to reload the video in every single cue (especially when provided with new cuts) was HUGE and cut down on the time it took for me to do conforms etc


Thank you, that's a good idea (which I should probably consider for myself...)


----------



## Bernard Duc (Nov 6, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> To me, it sounds like you have a really great list of things to talk about.  I’m sure there’s always more very specific things you can add, but it seems like you have all the essentials down (and more!). Possibly the only thing I feel you could add is setting up an Ethernet network when you discuss slaves.
> 
> Good luck with your presentation!



Thank you, though I actually forgot an important one: Batch Resave! 

And also track visibility management.


----------



## David Chappell (Nov 6, 2018)

Custom key commands for me! Trying to shave off every few seconds it would take to perform an operation with the mouse really adds up over a project. Don't be afraid to reassign single keys either - in cubase at least, a lot of single keys are mapped to functions I never use, so are put to better use with function/ macros I use commonly. I tend to use key combinations that I can input with just my left hand helpful too, so I don't have to take my right hand off the mouse (and it's fast enough I can't see it being sped up with a touchpad either, so I've never bothered getting into that approach). For remembering them I try to use the first letter of the command in the key combinations, eg "Reverse Audio = ctrl-shift-R, Disable track = ctrl-shift-D".


----------

